# iPhone Redirects from RTF to ingmatic.com - Gift Card pop up



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Today from my iPhone using Safari browser, I am repeatedly getting a pop up for a free gift card. I can not access RTF today on my iPhone.

Are others getting the same? 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes getting the same thing.


----------



## dalelong (Nov 1, 2011)

I get them periodically.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes I get them almost all the time - I don't bother with RTF except once in a while when I'm at work and can use google chrome


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes I get them too. After a while it goes away.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Yep  !!!!!!!!


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Today from my iPhone using Safari browser, I am repeatedly getting a pop up for a free gift card. I can not access RTF today on my iPhone.
> 
> Are others getting the same?
> 
> Thanks, Chris


yes, I tried clearing safari's browsing history as apple recommends. It doesnt help. Please post a fix if anyone figures it out.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I did send a PM note to admin2, which is a group of IT folks that work for the RTF owner. I copied poor Vicky T on the note and am not in any way asking her to get involved.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Yes I get them too. After a while it goes away.


It is a phishing attack to steal your user id. Dont click it. Close the browser.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, I was getting it constantly yesterday.

Well, it is still happening. 

I hadn't been in here for a while and wanted to look in to see how things were going, but I'm not sure it is worth the hassle.

Very sad that this site is now being targeted in this way.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

The ad redirects are just awful, sometimes it seems impossible to use the RTF. Lately I have been getting one telling me that my iPhone is infected with a virus and that my phone will permanently die if I don't click on their link.

You can go into iPhone settings and reset Safari but the ad redirect just reappears.


----------



## Nicole DeBernardi (Jun 8, 2017)

I use the chrome app on my iphone and have never have that problem on RTF. I occasionally get it on other websites, though.


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

Been happening for a long time. Redirects to get you to download apps also.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I just tried RTF from my iPhone and got the same thing 

Hopefully admin2 team will respond.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

I just did these steps, and thus far I haven't gotten that popup redirect

On your iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch press the home button twice in a quick succession. You’ll then see a preview of all apps that have been recently used. Swipe left to find Safari and then swipe up on the app’s preview to close it forcibly In order to prevent Safari from opening unwanted windows on startup go to Settings->Safari and Clear History, as well as Website Data. This will also clear your browser history and cookies so keep that in mind and export them if you want to keep them.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

freezeland said:


> I just did these steps, and thus far I haven't gotten that popup redirect
> 
> On your iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch press the home button twice in a quick succession. You’ll then see a preview of all apps that have been recently used. Swipe left to find Safari and then swipe up on the app’s preview to close it forcibly In order to prevent Safari from opening unwanted windows on startup go to Settings->Safari and Clear History, as well as Website Data. This will also clear your browser history and cookies so keep that in mind and export them if you want to keep them.


Well, it cleared it up for a little while. But now it's back.......


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes. iPhone and iPad. I quit using RTF lately on anything but a computer....frustrating.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Same here, been getting it periodically... It's been bad for the last two days.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

No iPhone. 
Android, Rooted, Adaway. No popups.


----------



## Rich65 (Jan 3, 2017)

I've been running into the same issue on my Samsung Galaxy.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Now it has stopped on my iPhone.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Now it has stopped on my iPhone.


Apparently you forwarded it, just started on mine


----------



## mja9346 (Jul 7, 2011)

It took me three tries to click on this post the pop up kept getting me .


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Apparently you forwarded it, just started on mine


It's back for me too.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm getting these on the two Samsung Tab E, a notebook/reader, that I own.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Rich65 said:


> I've been running into the same issue on my Samsung Galaxy.


I have a galaxy and no issues...yet!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I have discovered that if you delete all the programs running in the background the ad will go away.


----------



## Coldtrack (Sep 8, 2015)

I am getting it on my Android.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

This question is a little off topic, but curious... Is everyone using the "old format" when logged into RTF on a mobile device? Or do you use the "new" mobile version? I basically never used the "new" version...


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

birddogn_tc said:


> This question is a little off topic, but curious... Is everyone using the "old format" when logged into RTF on a mobile device? Or do you use the "new" mobile version? I basically never used the "new" version...


I use the old version and don't get the pop-up/re-direct.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Migillicutty said:


> I use the old version and don't get the pop-up/re-direct.


Same here. Iphone/google browser


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

Migillicutty said:


> I use the old version and don't get the pop-up/re-direct.


I use the old version. Yesterday it was bad. I couldn't get it to stop so I gave up.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I am getting Amazon Gift Card popups on my iphone with Safari. The site is unusable for me on my iphone. I guess I can try Chrome, but geez. I use my phone for most things and I don't come here that often because the ads are so annoying.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Try enhanced mobile view


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I installed Chrome.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

You're right about that, Chris.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Want no ads?
Android phone with Unlockable Bootloader, Root phone, install Adaway app. I never see adds or pop-ups or redirects. 
Updating android becomes more of a chore with Rooted phone but not too bad.


----------



## jforqueran (Apr 12, 2015)

This is still happening!! I am even getting redirected on my computer now! Very frustrating, and i see no fix in sight! I have only been a member here for a few years but my how things have changed for the worse! It is very sad to see but i feel that this site is on a downward spiral that it may not be able to pull out of. 

Does anyone know of any other site that STILL has any meaningful and useful dog talk anymore?


----------



## rrwilly (Jul 22, 2009)

I am getting pop ups on my IPhone as well here is a screenshot of one I was getting but haven't gotten for a while.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

This ****e is getting old!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

I had hecka time visiting RTF on my I phone with all the pop up ads that I only visit on a desktop computer. Unfortunately not ready to return to a Droid phone Breck, but thanks for the solution for those who do run an android phone. I've tried to erasing cache memory on the I phone, restarts no such luck. Would be awesome if the adm could help us out with directions to debug our gear.

Happy New Year


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

I have added AdBlock to my iPhone and so far, so good. No RTF pop ups in 2 or 3 days.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

For the past couple weeks when I login on my Android phone before it was split into two different segments that can only be accessed separately
the lower classified forums, and then the above ones with theTraining Forum down through POTUS.
Anyway to change that?


----------



## Sue Mc (May 14, 2012)

I don't post often myself (don't know enough, lol!) but I really enjoy and learn from reading the questions and answers of other members. But when I log onto RTF on my iPhone I keep getting assaulted by pop up ads offering a free gift card for Apple users. I then cannot get out of the site without closing. This is driving me crazy - anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

https://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?209812-Pop-up-ads


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

I have no pop ups on my iPhone but I use Chrome not Safari.


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Recently spoke with a computer repair specialist, he recommended using Chrome for browsing sites that are forums or have ads. Chrome is structured to block popups. 
The popups can be hidden by anyone posting on the forum or in an ad on other websites.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Might want to read this before jumping to Chrome, just found this. "Malvertising campaign abuses Chrome for iOS bug to target iPhone users"
https://www.zdnet.com/article/malve...es-chrome-for-ios-bug-to-target-iphone-users/


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not using Chrome on my iPhone. Using Safari, so that's not it...


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

Firefox works well. No popups.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I get them and don’t visit here as much because of the annoyance.


----------

